# $99,999,999,00 bottle



## wvbottlehead (Jun 13, 2005)

was wonderin if anybody else has seen this yet..........[&o]


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6186053438&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## flasherr (Jun 13, 2005)

Im about to fall over i dont have enough fingers and toes to count that much money. I wonder what the seller is thinking? i would have soiled my pants and i would be personaly delivering that bottle at that price and ask for all of it in $1's lol. I hope someone on this forum will explain the bottle to me. That is more money than i will ever see in my life time. Wow im happy for the seller and buyer.
 Brian


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 13, 2005)

I think thats the highest you can bid (oops sorry its not), surely no ones gonna pay 99 mil. for any bottle, I wouldnt have been suprised to see maybe $2000 - $20,000 for that one....... [8D]


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 13, 2005)

you would think for that price they would throw in the shipping and the truck that delivered it for free


----------



## woody (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks to be Stoddard Glass Works.
 Maybe his finger got stuck on the number 9 when he/she bid on the bottle.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats always a possibility. I cant believe someone has that much money to spend on a bottle. Must be some rich guy who wants to spend all his money[sm=lol.gif]. Thats all I can think of.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 13, 2005)

can you say BID RETRACTION?


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jun 13, 2005)

When "shill bidding" goes terribly wrong..... (shakes head) [sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 13, 2005)

well i for one would willingly pay much more....but they tell me people on ebay dont care to much for monopoly money.....
   my new daily entertainment is to go to ebay and see how much people are paying for things...
 now granted i just started collecting and i dont know hat much about bottles and glass but these people cant be serious.....CAN THEY????????????????????


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 13, 2005)

Look at the bid history, 2 people [color=#660000[size=7]]REALLY[/size][/color] wanted that bottle.


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a book called KOVELS Bottles (year is 2002) this bottle sells for only $198.00
 but my book is 3 years old, the price could have going up on the bottle but not 99,999,999 thats alot of money


----------



## swizzle (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe he really want's to keep the bottle but his wife is telling him to sell it. If he's telling her he's trying to sell it and he has it on ebay then he's not lieing about it. Its a nice trick to pull if wifey wants you to get rid of your collection. Swiz


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 14, 2005)

It seems to me that their are some people (from this forum maybe) [] that are pulling everyone's leg LOL. I think perhaps it's a commentary on the recent rash of posts about outrages bottle prices on e-bay [&:] HA-HA-HA!!!! [sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## BARQS19 (Jun 14, 2005)

HAHAHAH WHAT A BUNCH OF MORONS, THINK OF THE FEES THE SELLER HAS TO PAY. ANOTHER THING THAT PISSES ME OFF IS THESE PEOPLE THAT GET ON EBAY WITH A COKE BOTTLE FILLED WITH PEPSI OR SOME CRAP AND THEY LIST IT FOR $10,000 OR SOMETHING STUPID. I CAN FILL ANY BOTTLE WITH ANYTHING YOU WANT ME TO WITH A BOTTLE CAPPER AND UNUSED CAP.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 14, 2005)

funny how it went from 800 to 2 mill., those 2 in the running are pretty reliable ebayers......kovels isn't up on the market much.............early pontiled colored new england meds do often go into the 1000's. I would look for something to change on it real soon, I think less than 24hrs left your locked in


----------



## IRISH (Jun 14, 2005)

There is got to be something really wrong there,  you'd get a bit of a shock looking at it to find it had bid 99 million plus on your behalf [] .  Be interesting to see what happens with it.


----------



## Mainepontil (Jun 14, 2005)

That's me and a few friends (the real bottle owner) bidding it up.  Figured it would cause a stir.

 It is a fake auction, the pictures and description are STOLEN from a friend of mines listing from last year.  I know who owns the bottle and it's not for sale.

 The thief hijacked a dormant eBay user account and was hoping to rip off the unsuspecting high bidder by not delivering the goods.  

 We caught wind of it and figured we would have a little fun. 

 I've emailed eBay several times to report the fraudulent listing but they have yet to respond.  I'm sure they don't want to believe me, they want the final value fee.

 We tried to bid it higher, it won't let us. I think we broke eBay.

 Joel


----------



## IRISH (Jun 14, 2005)

I like it [] .


----------



## GlassWorx (Jun 14, 2005)

Get real ladies and gentleman. It's a highjacked auction, Joel and I and another bid the hell out of it, so no one got snagged. The guy doesn't have the bottle, the original user of that account has died, and his account got grabbed for this unethical person. I sent them an email and told them how much I'd like to see the light fade from their eyes, while the last thing they see is my laughing face.
 The bottle was initially sold to another friend by bottlegod, those are his pix. God have pity on this person if my hacking efforts to find the initial server, bear fruit. Have a good day everyone, and KEEP DIGGING! Rob Mooers - GlassWorx Sanford, Maine


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2005)

If anyone cares, those amber N Woods go for about $2K. Quite a nice bottle. Dont see many of them.


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 14, 2005)

Well Done, Joel and friends!!! [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Mainepontil (Jun 14, 2005)

eBay finally caught on and cancelled the auction.  But beware the scammers will be back.   I'll be waiting. [sm=lol.gif]

 And by the way, that bottle actually sold for $2500 last year.  I sure do wish I had one, it's next on my list.  Can you believe my friend dug that from a cellar hole in Maine.  he got about 100 pontil bottles in all.  Some really rare ones too.

 Now that is lucky.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 15, 2005)

i was counting all my pennies to see if i had enough to try and bid. When i went back to bid this is all i got  . Glad yall caught it before somone got taken
 Brian

 Invalid Item
 This listing (6186053438) has been removed by eBay or is no longer available. Please make sure that you've entered the item number correctly.
 If the item was removed by eBay, please consider this transaction canceled. If anybody contacts you to complete the sale, please ignore the request. Completing the sale outside of eBay may be unsafe and will not be covered by eBay purchase protection programs.


----------



## YoungDiggerAlex (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anyone have a photo                   of this bottle?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 16, 2005)

god some people are just so low in doing this stuff it makes me mad i mean i collect Insulators and bottles and well i hate to see people bring up stuff thats already sold  that some one else has []


----------

